# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: نمایش پنجره یا عکس کوچک هنگام لود صفحه

## htarahi

باز هم سلام و عرض خسته نباشید
دوستان ،اسکریپت onload سایت http://rapidbaz.com یا مشابه اون رو می خوام.
به عبارت دیگر در زمان لود صفحه ی اصلی یک پنجره یا عکس کوچک به نمایش در بیاد. :متفکر:

----------


## Hell Lord

برای انجام چنین کاری، باید یک عنصر بسازید که اولا، بالاتر از تمام عنصر ها قرار بگیرد، و ثانیا طول و عرض آن برابر کل صفحه باشد.
اول یک div میسازیم با این خصوصیات : 
<div id="shadow" class="shadow" >
LOADING!... or whatever
</div>
کلاس این عنصر به این شکل است، البته این چیزی است که من خودم ساختم شما میتوانید به سلیقه ی خودتان تغیرش بدید :
.shadow{
background-color:#000000;
 position:absolute; 
left:0; 
top:0;
 width:100%; 
z-index:100; 
visibility:hidden;
filter: alpha(opacity=60);
 opacity: 0.6;
}خب این از عنصر برای نمایش، اما الان مشکل آنجاست که height این دایو، اندازه ی height صفحه نیست.
برای تغییر height آن باید از این دستور هنگام بار گذاری اولین خط استفاده کرد :
document.getElementById("shadow").style.height = screen.height+"px";برای نمایش آن هم هنگاه لود صفحه ، در اولین خط صفحه (البته بعد از تعریف div زیرا خطا ایجاد میشود اگر ان div در صفحه حضور نداشته باشد) این کد قرار میگیرید : 
document.getElementById("shadow").style.visibility  ="visible"; و در پایان صفحه هم این کد :
document.getElementById("shadow").style.visibility  ="hidden"; ببخشید اگر طولانی شد، اگر مشکلی بود در خدمتم.

----------


## htarahi

عزیز من فکر کنم درست نگرفتم !
من بعد از <body> این کد رو وارد کردم :
<div id="shadow" class="shadow" >
LOADING!... or whatever
</div>
<script>document.getElementById("shadow").style.vi  sibility="visible";
document.getElementById("shadow").style.height = windowHeight+"px";
</script>
و در انتها قبل از </body> هم این رو :
<script>document.getElementById("shadow").style.vi  sibility="hidden";</script>
استایل shadow رو هم در فایل css سایت وارد کردم.
اما ظاهراً درست نبوده چون چیزی عوض نشد :گیج:

----------


## Hell Lord

در لوکال هاست امتحان کردید!؟ 
1 . خب وقتی صفحه لود میشود ، آن قسمت هم دوباره محو میشود!چون سرعت بالا است در لوکال هاست هیچ تغییری نمیبینید!قسمت آخر را نگذارید تا ببینید تغییر را.
2. با عرض شرمندگی من این را تست نکردم و نوشتم فقط ، دو قسمتش اشتباه هست اصلاح کنید _(در بالا اصلاح شد!)_ : :خجالت: 
در سی اس اس : 
به جای display:none;این را بگذارید : 
visibility:hidden; و  کد تغییر سایز div :
به جای :
document.getElementById("shadow").style.height = windowHeight+"px";این را بگذارید

document.getElementById("shadow").style.height = screen.height+"px";

----------

